

Ask HN: Resource to learn to manage a server? - throwawayserver

I always used shared hosting, but I am planning to launch a project which may receive a lot of (concurrent) visits* (I already talked with clients and they want to use the product).<p>I am more a code guy, so I bought a droplet in Digital Ocean and I managed to handle it via SSH, installed apache, mysql, postfix and that stuff, but I am not sure in the maintain part.<p>I&#x27;d love to get some resources where I can learn, if necessary, how to config it to work properly - from basic things just like how many RAM or CPU do I need for X visits or process, to maintain it good and be able to get 1000 request per second (if I got lucky :D )<p>Thank you and sorry if this it not the place, but I thought a lot of developers may be in the same situation I am!<p>PS: Of course, it would be great if my project grows and I can pay for a server guy, but not yet.
======
lifeguard
0\. make sure the server is reasonably secured and software is updated.

1\. configure backups to be stored on another machine. backup config files,
too. and make notes on how you set things up.

2\. run a link checker / load test script against site while running `top` in
a shell and see if there are memory / CPU / IO bottlenecks.

3\. make sure you have a quick DNS server, DO NOT run DNS on same machine as
webserver.

4\. monitor your app, not just ICMP on port 80.

5\. be sure to install fail2ban.

~~~
throwawayserver
Hi lifeguard, thank you for your answer.

0\. What do you mean? Update always Ubuntu, Apache and MySQl, for example? 3\.
Don't understand this :( 1, 2, 4 & 5: Yes :)

